# Wallum frogging



## smacdonald (Feb 21, 2009)

Copied from my blog.

--

Wallum frogs is the collective term applied to a suite of frog species that are found only in wallum/heath environments. These environments are characterised by vegetation such as Melaleucas, sedges and banksias. The waters in these swampy areas are tannin-stained and of a low pH due to the dissolved organic acids.

My friend Kat (of crayfish fame) is now doing a PhD looking at factors that influence the distribution of these wallum froggies. I went out with her on Friday night to have a bit of a poke around. I'd never explored any wallum country, so I was happy to see the three species we were hoping for (plus one ubiquitous foreigner).





_Crinia tinnula_






_Litoria olongburensis_. Caught under permit.
You know, we often joke about burning animals' eyes out with our high-powered flashes. I never knew it could actually happen...






I didn't mean for this to happen. At least it was self-cauterising






_Litoria olongburensis_. Caught under permit.
The blue thigh colouration is typical of this species.






_Litoria olongburensis_






_Litoria freycineti_






_Bufo marinus_​


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Feb 27, 2009)

nice pics stewart, the cane toads still alive? see any reptiles?


----------



## smacdonald (Feb 27, 2009)

No reptiles. I think they were all swallowed whole by the gigantic mosquitoes buzzing around the place. These mozzies were so ferocious they managed to bite through my hot pink lycra wet suit.

I didn't touch the cane toads, so I assume they're still hoping around the place.


Stewart


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Feb 27, 2009)

how many babys do cane toads have? bet if you go back there will be a few little baby ones. they look cute when they are younger but get ugly as they get bigger :lol: any habitat pictures? thanks


----------



## smacdonald (Feb 27, 2009)

We saw dozens and dozens of adult cane toads over the course of a few hours. I've read that a large female can produce up to 50,000 eggs. I don't know if that's in one season, or over a life time. I didn't take any habitat photos. I meant to, but was too busy fending off blood-sucking dipterans. I'll go back and take some pics during the day at some stage.


Stewart


----------



## JasonL (Feb 27, 2009)

Always good to get good pics of rocket frogs, those freycineti can be buggers, 2 jumps and their as good as gone.


----------



## nathancl (Feb 27, 2009)

freycineti are horrible.

and i hate mosquitos 

nice pics though stew. _tinnula_ and_ olongburensis_ cant recall if i have seen either before but definitly have not photographed them.


----------



## smacdonald (Feb 28, 2009)

nathancl said:


> freycineti are horrible.



That's a bit harsh! Is it because of the mustardish tinge that appears over them?


Stewart


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Feb 28, 2009)

there cool pics! oh besides the cane toad so ugly.


----------

